# The Rebel Mod Squonker - 200W (2 x 20700/21700) - Evolv DNA 250C



## zadiac (14/3/19)

Starting to save up for it right now. I want one.

https://www.esauce.co.uk/rebel-mod/evolv-dna-rebel-mods/the-rebel-mod-squonker-200w-2-x-2070021700

*The Rebel Mod Squonker - 200W (2 x 20700/21700) - Evolv DNA 250C*



Click Image for Gallery













Views: 4597



Product Code: REBEL044c2SQ
Availability: In Stock

£209.00
*Available Options*
Colour
USB Cable Extended Warranty
4 reviews / Write a review


Description
Reviews (4)
FAQ (QUESTIONS & ANSWERS)
*The Rebel Mod 200w Squonker, a very small and compact 3D printed DNA device with the Evolv DNA 250C colour chip, dual 20700 and 21700 battery compatibility, and temperature control.*
With NEW HiPro FADE Resistant colour options 


*Welcoming the Rebel Mod series - designed and manufactured right here in the UK. The latest in the Rebel Series line up includes the new DNA 250c board, which packs a punch. The dual 20700 and 21700 battery setup pushes out up to 200 watts of power. The latest addition to our series is extremely lightweight and a compact power house of a mod.*

Manufactured using high quality 3D printed nylon plastic, the only manufacturer to have fade proof HiPro colours, this truly is a luxury high-end mod with one of the very best chipsets on the market. Each unit is hand finished and tested using extensive quality control techniques. Ergonomic, sleek, compact and packed full of power - we have nicknamed this device the Baby Beast. It takes up to 30mm tanks/attys.

The DNA 250C is a power regulated digital switch-mode DC-DC converter for personal vaporizers. It features Evolv’s patented Wattage Control, Temperature Protection, Replay, Preheat, full color TFT screen, On-The-Go USB, Reverse Polarity Protection, an onboard programmable multicolor LED, waterproof onboard buttons, and a real-time clock. Evolv’s EScribe software and Theme Designer software can be used to fully customise all aspects of the interface and monitor the user experience. The DNA 250C runs on two, three, or four series voltage from lithium polymer or lithium ion batteries, and features battery monitoring and an integrated 2A charger.

All Rebel Mods are manufactured in the UK, built by a leading electrical component company and then assembled by the experienced team of engineers at Rebel, who come from mechanical, electrical and design engineering backgrounds. All devices fully comply with the Electrical Products Safety Regulations 2016. For more information about Rebel, please visit www.rebelvape.com

PLEASE NOTE: Liquid and electronics do not go well together, be careful not to let liquid leak onto your board asit can damage the board.

*OPTIONS:*

_*Ally Grey* & *Ally Black *_- A new premium grade full colour material that does not fade like other 3D printed mods. 

_*HiPro*_ _*Colours*_ - Regular colours now come in a HiPro finish which give extremely high fade resistance, and a smoother finish.

*NOW with mix and match colour doors!* Available in the Rebel accessories section.

PLEASE NOTE : Processing time for these mods are typically between 1-7 days depending on how busy we are, in some instances this can be longer. Each mod is hand made and needs to be tested and preset manually by UK technicians. If you need an item urgently we advise to contact us with a request once your order has been placed. Thank you for your patience.



*Includes*
1 x Rebel Box Mod complete

1 x YFTK Squonk Bottle (8ml)

*Specification:*


Evolv DNA 250c Squonker

Accomodates up to 30mm tanks
Space for most squonk bottle up to 20mm x 66mm sizes

Variable Wattage and Temperature control

Uses 2 x 20700/21700 batteries (NOT INCLUDED) 

Output Power 1W – 200W
Customisable User Profiles and interface

On the go 2A USB Charging
Escribe support with upgrade

Hi-grade Plastic 3D Printed housing

Colour Screen
Dimensions: H80mm x D60mm x W26>46mm
510 compatible

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (14/3/19)

The dual 20700/21700 immediately got my attention.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (14/3/19)

I'd better start saving, again, still


----------



## zadiac (14/3/19)

Emailed them to find out shipping cost. Gonna be a pricey one.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (14/3/19)

That's a hefty price tag


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/3/19)

This looks awesome. BUT THE PRICE TAG is a little bit scary.


----------



## Gringo (15/3/19)

zadiac said:


> Emailed them to find out shipping cost. Gonna be a pricey one.


Hey bud... i own two Rebels... and would be keen on another one. Let me know, we can split shipping.


----------



## zadiac (15/3/19)

Gringo said:


> Hey bud... i own two Rebels... and would be keen on another one. Let me know, we can split shipping.



Sure, but I can't buy now. Have to save up for a month or two.....lol


----------



## Gringo (15/3/19)

zadiac said:


> Sure, but I can't buy now. Have to save up for a month or two.....lol


Lekkas... i have a sqounk and a dna 75... in use so do no hurry..


----------

